# What to do with over 30 lbs of tangelos?



## Dina (Nov 21, 2007)

My husband just got over 30 pounds of tangelos and I don't want them to go bad.  What can I do with so much citrus?  Recipes would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2007)

Jeez, if I had that much, I'd probably go get a juicer, juice 'em up and freeze it. In this thread - http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/frozen-citrus-zest-29840.html - people talked about freezing citrus zest to use later. HTH.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 21, 2007)

Refrigerate!!!!!!  Eat out of Hand...Fresh squeezed juice every morning....Go get a bottle of champagne and make Mimosas for Thanksgiving. Use some to squeeze and marinate with. Put some inside the cavity of your turkey.....Refrigerate!!!!


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd zest it and juice it, and freeze both.  Although, I do like the Champagne idea.


----------



## miniman (Nov 21, 2007)

Make marmalade.


----------



## jkath (Nov 21, 2007)

Since you have so many, a pretty addition to your holiday decor would be to make a wreath out of lemon (or other pretty) leaves and tangelos. (The fruit needs to be attached with wooden skewers). Then tie it with a pretty large ribbon.

Other than that, the juicing/marmalading would be my guess too.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 21, 2007)

make marmalade and give them as gifts!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 21, 2007)

....Or you could share some of your bounty with a neighbor/friend.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 21, 2007)

miniman said:


> Make marmalade.


 
Do you have a good recipe for it?


----------



## miniman (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry, I don't tend to make it myself - my MIL gives us plenty. Most good books on preserving will have a recipe or even a google will produce some.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 21, 2007)

Okay you can use it wherever you would use an orange, more or less. As Miniman said, there is marmalade or a jelly but you can also use it as a glaze as per duc a l'orange or on a ham. Mandarin and orange segments are often used in salads. You could try bottling them in brandy in a similar way to cumquats. You can use the juice and rind to make cakes and desserts or put them thru a crepe suzette. Coat the segments in melted chocolate for an after dinner treat. Squeeze them and make a sorbet or an icecream. Tangelo butters. Stuff a chicken with them instead of a lemon. Use them with cranberries to make a relish akin to the recipe recently shown on DC that used orange with the cranberries. Try your hand at making a liquour. Make dried peel for your next fruit cake.

They keep a fair while - or they should - so you could just eat them.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 22, 2007)

Here are a couple of recipe links for you:

Better Health Channel - Fish – grilled ocean trout with fennel, tangelo and watercress

Recipe for passionfruit panna cotta with tangelo jelly

Tangelo Jam


----------



## Bilby (Nov 22, 2007)

And here is some nutritional info for you:
What's fresh in season=


----------

